
Teach for America is a glorified temp agency - wslh
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2012/08/30/is-teach-for-america-working/teach-for-america-is-a-glorified-temp-agency
======
danso
Worth noting that this is from 2012, but the opinions and assertions are still
interesting. In the 4 years since, though, I wonder if much has changed at
all? Either within the Teach for America organization and mission, or within
the education system to which they cater?

------
chmaynard
Opinion piece dated August 31, 2012.

